# Washer not spinning out water



## Hkarp79 (Feb 4, 2011)

When my washer spins in the spin cycle, it doesn't spin out all the water like it should. I have to run it through spin cycle again to get the excess water out. Still, after the 2nd spin cycle, the clothes are not flattened on the sides like they should be and I think they are still more damp than they should be anyone know what the problem may be?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Timer, clogged pipe for the pump, pump is clogged, it really could be anything in that area.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hkarp79 said:


> When my washer spins in the spin cycle, it doesn't spin out all the water like it should. I have to run it through spin cycle again to get the excess water out. Still, after the 2nd spin cycle, the clothes are not flattened on the sides like they should be and I think they are still more damp than they should be anyone know what the problem may be?


Could be the timer.
Ron


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

what brand? it could be something as simple as a belt slipping.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I know I know, but is the spin setting set to high? or gentle spin?

Mark


----------



## Hkarp79 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! Brand is Kenmore 80 series. The spin is set to normal. Also having a prob getting cold water to pour in like the hot water does. It takes FOREVER to fill it up when I run it on cold. Any thoughts?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Belt driven or direct drive? Solid back? I think most are direct drive now, not sure.

Does it seem to spin at normal speed? Spin normal amount of time?
*
Model and serial numbe*r?

If it spins all the way through the spin cycle, I can't see how the timer could be at fault.

May be belt if belt driven (doubt it), coupler or partially blocked or faulty pump (electric if direct drive).


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Hkarp79 said:


> When my washer spins in the spin cycle, it doesn't spin out all the water like it should. I have to run it through spin cycle again to get the excess water out. Still, after the 2nd spin cycle, the clothes are not flattened on the sides like they should be and I think they are still more damp than they should be anyone know what the problem may be?


is there actually water sitting in the tub or are your clothes just not spun out, Kenmore model probably built by Whirlpool. if the clothes are still very wet I'd say you have a bad clutch, not real uncommon on the Whirlpools to do this. Clutch replacement is really not a DIY fix, if you call in a repairman it would probably run about $150.00


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Hkarp79 said:


> Thanks guys! Brand is Kenmore 80 series. The spin is set to normal. Also having a prob getting cold water to pour in like the hot water does. It takes FOREVER to fill it up when I run it on cold. Any thoughts?


check the screens on the fill hose, probably clogged


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually the Clutch can be done as a DIY. As for the cost, $150 is not even close. The transmission is around $170.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Model and serial number?As far as the cold water, also check to see if the intake valve has screens in it.
Any problems with he cold water else where?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Actually the Clutch can be done as a DIY. As for the cost, $150 is not even close. The transmission is around $170.


clutch assy. $48.oo, service charge and labor around$100.00, OK not $150.00 but pretty damn close. As for being a Diy, only for a very handy DIYer, I've followed up on many who have tried.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

hardwareman said:


> clutch assy. $48.oo service charge and labor around$100.00. As for being a Diy, only for a very handy DIYer, I've followed up on many who have tried.


Been there done it, and hardwareman is right, its one heck of an undertaking, unless like someone suggested you replace the whole transmission, which isn't necessary. 

I believe the clutch disc that I needed was like less than $25, the guy at the service desk was suprised that I got washer torn down that far. But it did fix the problem.

Mark


----------



## amen2u (Jan 28, 2011)

Had the same cold water filling problem. In my case, it turned out to be some clogging in the hose at the washer connection. Cleaned it and back to normal.


----------



## FixitDragon (Feb 9, 2011)

Jackofall1 said:


> Been there done it, and hardwareman is right, its one heck of an undertaking, unless like someone suggested you replace the whole transmission, which isn't necessary.
> 
> I believe the clutch disc that I needed was like less than $25, the guy at the service desk was suprised that I got washer torn down that far. But it did fix the problem.
> 
> Mark


 
I have actually done this as well! I agree it is a can be pretty extreme, but when you are broke, you do what you got to do, and I have always liked taking stuff apart. My mom's old Kenmore would not spin up. If you opened the lid, held the button down and "helped" get the basket moving sometimes it would go but this stopped working too. My mom had no money for a new washer, or even really a service call, so I pulled it apart. The clutch was a expanding ring with 6 shoes on it, they were worn down. $20 part Funny thing is, the replacement clutch ring only had 3 shoes. This turned out to be an anoyance. Because it only had 3 shoes, during the start of the spin up the clutch would not stay firmly in place and it would "click" I could not get a 6 shoe clutch for it, so we lived with the click during spin up. It worked for 8 or 9 more years 

I agree on the water fill problem, pull the hoses and check the inlet screens. One of the first things I discovered when I moved into my house is the hot water had been repiped, and they had forgotton to supply hot water to the washing machine. When you have a baby that goes through several sets of clothes a day, hot water is your friend. Since the washer and water heater are both in the garage, I did a temporary fix by running a hose from the water heater drain to the hot water inlet on the washer. You can probably see where this is headed. I could not figure out why no hot water was getting to the washer. The sediment from the then 10 year old (now 14 year old) water heater instantly plugged up the inlet. 

When we brought the no hot water issue up to our realtor, his response was "Why do you need hot water for the washing machine?" No Joke. We then told his wife (they are family friends). The next day a plumber called us to set an appointment for running the hot water line!

Daniel


----------



## londeed_leung (Jan 5, 2011)

Maybe the spin is too gentle.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

londeed_leung said:


> Maybe the spin is too gentle.


What exactly are you trying to say here?
Ron


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Been a very long time, but what is the purpose of a "gentle" spin? Does it spin slowe but longer to get as much water out as possible?


----------



## desmo907 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Whirlpool Imperial stylemaster 4213964 - spin stops*

I inherited a Whirlpool (Imperial) Stylemaster 4213964 (from house I bought) that appears to be maybe from ~1992 (I have Use & Care Guide). Recently it would not completely empty the water in from a standard wash cycle. I tried to set it back to Spin cycle but it did not drain again. Seems to spin fine but not for as long as it should. 

I then put it back (using the Cycle & Time knob) to Spin but manually held down the Spin Speed selector knob and it would spin (as long as I held it down) for the few minutes until the cycle ended and the water was gone.

I wonder if this is a timer issue with the Cycle & Time knob?
And if so, where can I get a part and how easy is it to do myself?

Just found model number....LSP8245AWO (or maybe that last digit is a Zero)

Thx


----------

